# metal detecting



## bluejonesbrothers (Sep 8, 2006)

I just wanted to post this and see if any one may be interested in looking around on some property in coweta county.  I own a mulching operation and I am currently working on 3000 acres that has I know of 4 home sites and one general store.  Most are reduced to piles of rubble, except two houses, one of which was in a movie.  There was also 40 to 50 plantation homes for the slaves, and the care taker of the property told me where they use to stand.  Like I said right now I just wanted to see if anyone is interested, if so I will get permission, which should not be a problem.


----------



## Rockytop (Sep 9, 2006)

My 15 year old son is getting into detecting with his best friend. i would love to get them permission to detect there. We live in Coweta.


----------



## swashmore (Sep 9, 2006)

*Sounds fun*

I live in fayette county and bought me a metal detector last year for just that type of situation,but I have had difficulty finding good places to search. Thanks and PM me if you are still looking for someone.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Sep 10, 2006)

*METAL DETECTOR*

I also would join if I could. I have a bounty hunter metal detector . Please send a email to dantroop@yahoo.com.


----------



## tug_boat2 (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been prospecting for 40 years and have everything form indian artifact to money and a lot of memories.
ALERT: I have to warn you about these old plantations, you never know where they buried people when they died!!!!  A lot of slaves died of diseases that today would kill you or your children, before the doctors could find out what was wrong. I don't want to throw cold water on your excitement, but think before you dig!!!   tugboat


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 10, 2006)

I might be interested, depending on when you get permission. Send me a PM of when we would be allowed to detect there.

Thanks


----------



## silvertop (Mar 12, 2007)

*Detecting*

Am interested.  PM me when you know more and or get permission.  Will share any discoveries with you.  Thanks


----------



## SPITCAN (Apr 3, 2007)

My dad and I occasionally go out looking. I live in Coweta also. We would be very interested! Just let me know when and where.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 3, 2007)

I got a detector for Christmas and ain't got to use it much. I work in Newnan and would be interested also.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm way up north from you guys, but a good place to detect is worth a drive.........I'm free most Fridays.


Got a Garrett GTAx550.


----------



## MossyOak (Apr 18, 2007)

*I'm interested*

would love to swing my coil and see what kind of goodies we find

Mossy


----------



## RDavenport83 (Apr 19, 2007)

A little off of the original topic but if you are around Kingston/Cartersville area and know where Cass Middle School is, back towards the highway side there's a field and I don't know who owns it but Yankee troops used to wear brass breast plates and suddenly realized why Rebel marksmen were so able to find them and pick them off and so dropped tons of the breasplate things in that field.


----------

